# Canal Rd. June 28th



## J2!

It's looking like we are gonna have a pretty big group going there at the end of June. There are suppose to be ALOT of people there that weekend, so we are gonna go try it out while there will be people there to show us where to go and not to go. This will be some of ours first trip there. Couple questions. Can anyone give us any info on the hotels there ?? We were told to go up one exit on hwy 49 to get rooms as there was alot of theft at the motels ON canal rd.. If we do that can we still ride from the motel to the creeks or will we have to trailer them back down there ?? How bad are the police around there as far as "riding TO the creek" ?? And last can any of you local guys there give me the names of some of the motes there so that we can get some reservations ?? Thanks for any info, it will be much appreciated. Oh and anyone else that wants to join us is welcome to come, the more the better, we should have maybe 10 bikes or so.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've been wanting to go down to Canal Rd myself. I hope I can make this ride.


----------



## rmax

never been there ,but i have heard that there are places that you do not want to park, theaves an police, you need to get up with minibogger they go there all the time ,he will know the ropes,


----------



## bama450

I'm workin down in Pascagoula, and would love to go riding there, but I'm like u, I wanna go with some people who are familiar first, and know where to go and not to go, the vids on YouTube look pretty cool


----------



## Master Yoda

Where is this at? More spacificly what state?


----------



## sloboy

It in MS, I believe it's state land that everyone rides on, doesn't cost anything.


----------



## rmax

gulfport, ms.


----------



## J2!

OK guys we are staying at the Best Western Plus Seaway Inn on hwy 49 one exit up from Canal rd. We will be getting there sometime Friday evening so we can get up and just start riding and gonna raid the bar at the motel Sarurday night, leaving Sunday. We have two rooms there so yall come have a cold one with us or come to the bar and party with us, the more the better !!!


----------



## J2!

We now have 4 rooms booked and so far about 7 of us going so there is still room for a couple people if someone wants to join us. We'll be grilling at the creek and having several cold ones during the ride. Gonna be a great time, come join us !!


----------



## bama450

Is gettin close


----------



## J2!

YES IT IS !!!!!!! After watching videos from there I went ahead and did something I said I wasn't gonna do, snorkled the Ranger. LMAO Will get some pics up soon, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## bama450

10-4, did see the video on southern mudd junkies page, "canal road chaos?", or the ones on the soggy bottom boyz page from memorial day ride, those were bad-a $$!!! Hey I got a group started on FB, Team Too Deep, come join and tell me who u r so I will know u, and do y'all have a Bama bogger page? I'm fixin to build a removable exhaust snorkel for a little added protection there, I gotta get some weight up front, my front is too light, I got a winch comin in too, that will help


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

J2, depending if it rains this week or not, canal gets DEEP ...especially beside the train tracks and frog pond... Bunch of people in my group go all the time, shoot we might head down there tht weekend, would be cool to meet ya!


----------



## J2!

Our group will definitely be there, would like to ride with someone who is familiar with the place !!! My snorkles are about 60" high now and in the middle instead of those chitty side things, so "maybe" I'll be ok. LMAO bama450 I'll hit yall up on FB, I don't get on there much, just to look at pics from S3 and Outkast really. A little off the subject but I see you are from Atmore, I am an electrician and I just wired up that new Waffle House by Muskogee a while back.


----------



## Probertson

J2 we are planning on getting a group up and coming down there that weekend. Would be great to meet yall and have someone familiar with the place to ride.


----------



## J2!

Well this will be my first ime going there, soime of the others in our group have been there before. I'm also looking for some of the locals from there that will be there that weekend too to maybe help guide us around. I know it can get bad there if you get off in the wrong place. We will be getting there sometime late Friday evening and getting up to ride around 8 or so Saturday morning and ride all day, probably till dark, then depending on how many adult beverages everyone has had, we are gonna raid the bar at our motel that night. Yall come join us we will be grilling and we have 4 double bed rooms reserved, so if yall are looking for a place to stay we might have some spots. Gonna hit up minibogger on here too, people said he rides there all the time so he would be a good guide. LOL It's gonna be a BLAST !!!


----------



## mini bogger

ok obviously you don't know what you are doing. everything I'm about to tell you is for your own good. DO NOT TELL ANYONE WHAT HOTEL YOU STAY AT! that's how things get stolen especially when you post on an open forum. don't even tell anybody what exit you're sleeping at. you will have to trailer the bikes to canal road and park in the lot. go south when you get off the interstate and its on the left right before the rr tracks. there is no creek at canal road. just ditches and ponds and water everywhere. it's awesome lol. RIDE BEHIND SOMEONE WHO KNOWS THE PARK WELL. not that you will get lost, but there are some killer stumps and DEEEEP holes that you don't want to mess with. I highly recommend snorkels unless you want to pimp around the parking lot. 
say hey if you see me camo big bear with a tall center snorkel and I'm only 5ft tall lol

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

I'm going to canal tomorrow I will let y'all know the water level and maybe I'll have a video up


----------



## J2!

Well for one thing I posted on here to get people from HERE to go ride with us. Hell ALL the motels there are booked so it's not like it's a secret that this ride is happeneing. And the people that are going in our group that have been there before said they rode to the creek from the motel without having to trailer them anywhere.. That's what I was told anyway. There will be ALOT of people there that weekend, so I'm sure we'll find someone to show us around. And thank you for any info on the place and an update on the water level...


----------



## J2!

Loaded up and heading out... If anyone else is going look for us starting early Saturday morning.. Should be about 8 bikes in our group.. Gonna be a BLAST !!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

2 people in my group is going ....andrew lawler and aaron carter if u meet em tell em u kno me haha doubt u do cause there will be lot of people!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well from the talk on facebook i heard some stuff went down like cops payed a visit? They saying the power company is putting up fence and gates to the entrance so no one can ride anymore


----------



## rmax

thats why i have never been ,i heard a lot of talk about that kind of thing happening a while back,


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea ive heard it too ...just never thought they would do it ....wish i could have got a ride in atleast


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Well if u wouldn't have immature stupid riders there littering and **** they wouldn't close it. It's to ride not ride in trials then wen u get out hit the interstate and roll back to the truck. Are people really that stupid? If they would appreciate what they get to ride in there would be no worried but u have these stuid *** riders that don't give a sh** am do what they want. Now all is good riders have to suffer for those jackasses 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

ur exactly right drew ...i heard bout people riding back to vehicles on interstate and just basically trashing the canal road ride! tearing up private property and stuff!


----------



## J2!

Yeah the cops were there.. They were stopping everybody as we were leaving and telling us this would be the last weekend to ride there that they were gonna put a fence up.. This was my first trip there and it was great. This was an awesome place to ride and I hate to see it get shut down. People will just find another way in that's all. But we had a blast this weekend !!!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog

Hate to hear that it may shutdown. Did anyone take pictures.?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

My buddy has a couple pictures not many ill try to get from him ...but a dude from southern mud junkies was at canal road bout an hour ago and took a picture of the road and no fences or power company so hopefully it was just a big scare


----------



## mini bogger

it takes time to put up fences. give it a few weeks and we will see. they seemed pretty serious but you never know


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea true but usually before they put a fence up they stretch a wire across and stake it off ...im sure they could have got a crew out there to do tht ....but like my buddy lawler said, all tht takes money and they would try to have to fit the fence deal into their budget ...is there any other ways into canal?


----------



## DaveMK1

I'm sure there is but I wouldn't push my luck. Take the warning from the cops and go on your merry way. I've ridden at canal a bunch and its not worth having my bike impounded and a free pair of stainless steel bracelets 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

They have it all taped off. This is what it looks like now


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## J2!

Well this sucks.. My first and last time riding there....... DANG IT !!!!!!


----------



## bama450

http://m.youtube.com/user/weldermatt07?feature=guide#/watch?v=fLVewUFbQUc

This is a vid of that day, my wife videoing on back of my brute, those dang straight axle Honda and Suzuki were in front of me slowing me down lol, it was fun, I have some more vids on my channel and I will try to find the link to some vids a buddy of mine took, they are awesome!! Give it time and we can ride again, I'm sure, I heard some locals ripped thru the barricade to park and unloaded, but if they barricade it, how are the power trucks gonna get thru lol, I'm on southern mudd junkies on FB and am keepin up with it, I'm only 2 hrs away so it's def worth the trip there,

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------

And me and my buddy were the only LA boyz to go thru frog pond lol, even with assistance lol

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

I couldn't believe there were people from Texas, Arkansas, tenn, ga, fl, al, and la, man, if some one bought that land to make an atv park they would be rich in no time, lol, and we could all ride legal with no worries


----------



## bama450




----------



## bama450

That's me takin my brute for a swim in frog pond


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Hope it don't shut down haven't heard nothing from it in a while, 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## jdavid1

What if you just parked at the hotel right there and went in from their parking lot? Even if you had to get a room it would be worth it to split the cost between a few buds and have a place to park (legally).


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

They will still tow ya truck 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## J2!

jdavid1 said:


> What if you just parked at the hotel right there and went in from their parking lot? Even if you had to get a room it would be worth it to split the cost between a few buds and have a place to park (legally).


That IS what we did......But we stayed two nights, didn't have any problems. Security guard watched the bikes both nights for us..


----------



## jdavid1

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> They will still tow ya truck


How can they tow your truck if you have paid for a room?? Not trying to be a smart ***. I honestly want to know because this is my plan for next weekend, lol.


----------



## bama450

It's mostly locals sayin all that, I'm more than sure they put the yellow tape up too, way to good of a job for the police to have done it! U can park on the west side to, the next exit down)


----------



## JakeSonnier

Does anybody know for sure what the deal is? Did they close it or not? Me and a buddy were wanting to make a ride there for the first time next weekend.


----------



## DaveMK1

I drive past it everyday on the way home and all the trails next to 10 look like they are open. Next time I drive ill pull off the highway and check the parking area out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## EasyE

Has anyone been recently? I'd like to go back but don't want to make the trip only to find its still closed..


----------

